# mitt romney



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anybody like mitt for the next us president?Im of the thought he would be ideal for the current state of the us,who do you like?anybody hope obama gets re-elected?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

To be 100% honest -

I like Obama.

Sure, every time I see him I think of George Orwells "1984", and how Obama just seems like a nice face for Big Brother...

But I still like the guy.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

This is the (currently unemployed) (former Massachusetts Governor) (Republican presidential hopeful) who now tweets that "America’s creditworthiness just became the latest casualty of President Obama’s failed leadership on the economy".

What televison channel was he watching last month? The Tea Party Channel? It was *Congress* that could not agree on dealing with the US fiscal problems, in spite of much hectoring and begging by Obama. Apparently Mr. Romney doesn't understand the division of powers in the US Constitution.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Consider posting this under Off-Topic.


----------



## PoorPablo83 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think Mitt is about as big a tool of a politician as one could be, IMO. I think I would be more put off by him then I was by GWB, and that's saying quite a bit.

I really do feel for Obama. I think he great ideas for the country but inherited it in such shambles and so far beyond repair (at least in 4-8 years) that he wont be looked upon too favorably.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Obama has zero excuses. Leaders are supposed to lead. He will go down as one of the worst presidents in history. My favourite is Ron Paul, but he won't get in, so I'm warming up to Mitt. I think he's an economy kind of man.


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> Obama has zero excuses. Leaders are supposed to lead. He will go down as one of the worst presidents in history.


Lol give me a break. I would be happy to bet anyamount on this prediction. 

It's amazing someone who frequents a finacial forum could possibly think any of this is Obama's fault. Peoples memory is astoundingly short. 

Please name me which of these Obama did;

Start two decade long wars
Create the housing bubble
Erase Clinton's surplus
Deregulate banking
QE1

Oh right, none of these.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

It just seems like obama is not tough minded enough,people have lost confidence in him,he is to young and inexpirenced to be leading,on a world stage he seems easily bullied and a mark.

As much as bush f(ed) things up,there was a wierd sort of confidence he instilled.

Americans dont seem at peace with obama,i will be surprised if he gets re-elected.

I like alot of romneys qualities and platform,you almost get the feeling obama would love to step down,every time i see him on tv he looks lost,unconfident,tired and weary,like he bit off more than he could chew and he just wants to take his ball and go home,does nobody get that sense or feeling?...like a burntout,emotionally beaten c.e.o.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

PoorPablo83 said:


> I think Mitt is about as big a tool of a politician as one could be, IMO. I think I would be more put off by him then I was by GWB, and that's saying quite a bit.
> 
> I really do feel for Obama. I think he great ideas for the country but inherited it in such shambles and so far beyond repair (at least in 4-8 years) that he wont be looked upon too favorably.



I could not have said it better.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Obama is too intelligent and principled for politics. He's not nearly shameless enough. In that regard, Clinton might have been a better choice. She would probably have known from the start what Obama took months to realise: you can't trust the Republicans. Thus, she would have negotiated more effectively.

I admire Obama as a person. Not sold on him as a politician.

As far as Mitt, let's admit it: no president could magically fix the class 5 sh*tstorm the US is in. They just need to batten down the hatches and minimize the damage.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I admire Obama as a person. Not sold on him as a politician.


And this is why we're all f'd, north and south of the border. The fact that a good person can't be a good politician is bordering on tragic. Too many asses to kiss, people to please and backroom dealing, a straight shooting honest politician can't be found. 

It doesn't matter who we elect, the political game and the system will eventually turn them into the same people pleaser. For all his faults, GW never did turn into a people please. Quite the opposite in fact. Hate him all you want, and he sure did a number on the economy, foreign policy, but at least he never gave a damn what people thought.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Obama is too intelligent and principled for politics.


It's funny, because you'd think that anyone who could rise through the shady world of Chicago politics (which makes Washington DC seem tame in comparison) would by definition have to be a good politician, but maybe Obama made it by staying above the fray, which is what he tries to do now with mixed success.

Personally I don't think Mitt stands a chance, not because of his politics or his character but because of his religion. The deep funamentalist base of the Republican party would never vote for a Mormon; even if he only has one wife the idea that he could have more if he wanted to runs too far counter to the "American family values" criteria invented by the Bible Belt. A presidential candidate's political platform plays a role in the election, but so do the seemingly irrelevant factors of charisma, religion, personality, and looks. Americans want a president-king, someone who they feel will reflect their idealized image of the country.

Part of me wants to see one of the Tea Party candidates like Michele Bachmann or Sarah Palin win -- either one of them would cause irrevocable damge over four years, leaving the economy, the social support system, and the environment in a shambles, and make America the laughingstock of the world, but maybe that's the kind of wake-up call that's needed to shift the nation back toward the center. Sometimes a country has to go too far in order to understand the costs of going too far.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> It was *Congress* that could not agree on dealing with the US fiscal problems, in spite of much hectoring and begging by Obama.


Going back further, though, I think this crisis has its roots in the Bush tax cuts. I remember reading an analysis back when those cuts were enacted, which concluded that the tax cuts were part of a long-term plan by Bush's advisors to shrink the government: they knew that the tax cuts would lead to a deficit and an eventual budget crisis. We've had an alternating string of tax-and-spend liberals and borrow-and-spend conservatives; everyone still spends, they just get the money in different ways. Bush's team wanted to see the spending decline, so they shifted the balance away from taxation toward borrowing, knowing that it was unsustainable and that future spending would have to decrease.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is something Obama might appreciate as a perspective on politics. The Parable of the Bowls from the great show, The Wire:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjzqO6UOPFQ

One of the highlights of the the show, in my opinion.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

clovis8 said:


> Lol give me a break. I would be happy to bet anyamount on this prediction.
> 
> It's amazing someone who frequents a finacial forum could possibly think any of this is Obama's fault. Peoples memory is astoundingly short.
> 
> ...


All the problems started way before Obama, however Obama is making too many excuses, not a sign of great leader.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

at least he made an effort to tackle the healthcare reforms. people talked about it for decades but no one had the guts to touch it. good or bad, i believe that any action is better than no action. he has had his hands full right from the get go. first the TARP crap that he had to come up with to solve problems created by his honorable predecessors and then the healthcare and now the new debt crisis!!! poor guy must be wondering why he took the position in this phase of US economic history...


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> All the problems started way before Obama, however Obama is making too many excuses, not a sign of great leader.


Dont get me wrong I think he is in contention for most disappointing president but not in the top 20 of worst.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The other thing he has to contend with is that Americans are always saying they want change, but they only like the idea of change, not the reality. When real tangible changes are made, like healthcare reform, they get up in arms. It's like single women who say they want a man, but then when they get one they are faced with the realities of being with an actual man rather than the abstract ideal of a man, and they get disappointed.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The polls show Michele Backman has support among Republicans.

My goodness, there has to be a movie actor/actress, television news anchor, or rodeo clown somewhere in America willing to step forward.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

sags said:


> rodeo clown


I think that was Donald Trump, but he dropped out.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

brad said:


> I think that was Donald Trump, but he dropped out.


He's back in again.
He said on Monday that he might run as independent.
What a circus


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the expectations for Obama were set way too high when he was elected so he was destined to disappoint.

However, I'd still pick Obama since at this point the Republicians seem to have all gone crazy.


----------

